# My Girl Alfie



## alfie and angel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello all,This is alfie. I just wrote a far moreenthusiastic introduction but I accidentally deleted it at which pointshe did a huge binky. I'm not a happy bunny but evidently she is.Hereshe is, hope this works. Excuse her looking like she needs a good brush- she was only brushed this morning but seems to like the windsweptlook!


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 6, 2006)

Grrr! why don't my paragraphs work???!!!!I dohave a question tho - do you think her stupidly long hair could annoyher so much that she's in a constant bad mood - I love her just the wayshe is and have no desire to change her unless she's unhappy -shedoesn't seem unhappy - in fact she seems to really enjoy beingcross!/images/emoticons/big_grin.gifAnyway,another pichopefully)


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 6, 2006)

Teeeny pictures and massive monstertext?/images/emoticons/sad.gifAndstiiiiillll noparagraphs?/images/emoticons/shock.gifIgive up!/themes/default/rolleyes.gif


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 6, 2006)

one more try


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2006)

Very Cute. I love the hair do.

At least you can get your pictures on, they always say mine are too big.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 7, 2006)

mine were too big but i used that free resizerthat's mentioned in the help file bit on photos in the about the forumarea.I wonder why my paragraphs don't work? I just press enter same asI do in a word doc or whatever. It's the same for my pc and mylaptop so don't think it's the computer. Anyone else have trouble withthis?I really believe in writing in clear paragraphs because otherwisenobody wants to read what you've written - waaaaaaaah!


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 7, 2006)

I swear i just combed her! Sorry for poor quality of pictures...


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2006)

What a cutie!:inlove:

I love that blue color. My hubby almost broke down and boughta blue mini rex from a pet store the other day. I would havehad a hard time saying no.

Sorry your paragraphs don't work. I'm not tech savvy, so I have no idea.


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 7, 2006)

Aw, thanks naturestee!I started another threadabout the paragraphs and I'm going to try to post on a pc and see ifit's my mac that's the issue


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

Ha ha had to include this picture (hope itdoesn't show up too tiny) Alfie was being even more grumpy than usualtoday when I tried to take her picture:


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

fluffy alfie taking a nap


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

taken minutes after sinking teeth into hermummy's hand - can you see the little smile? Good job I loveher!/images/emoticons/mad.gif


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2006)

She's stunning, ehat kind of Bunny is she?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

Aw, thanks. Pretty sure she's a lionhead - agroup of ten got dumped in the rescue that I volunteer at and some ofthem had breeder rings on their legs. But I've had a few lionheadsbefore and never had one as fluffy as her so maybe there's a bit ofsomething else in there.


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 12, 2006)

My cat Jack pretending he's a lion:


----------



## stopwarownarabbit (Apr 18, 2006)

I LOVE her! She's very unique.


----------



## Eve (Apr 18, 2006)

She is so unbelievably cute! I absolutely love her, what a beauty! How old is she?


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Aw, thanks! She's about 18months old now. I'mgoing to try and get a pic that's not so blurry too. She let mehave a cuddle last night without biting/lunging -first time ever!- Inearly cried!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 18, 2006)

What a cutie! I don't know how she can see through that mop. LOL Just adorable.  Reminds me of a sheepdog.


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Ha ha, I think she thinks she is a sheep dog the way she heards the cats! here she is in a more docile moment.


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

How to catch a cat by Alfie Bun. Step one, act natural


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Step Two: Select target and aim


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Step Three: CHARGE!!!!!!!


----------

